# S.t. Dupont Lighters



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm currently going through the Estate of my mother-in-law who passed away suddenly last December....it's a very sad time.









I never knew my father-in-law, he died in the 1980s but, by all accounts, in the 60's he was fairly high up in the brewing world. As a result, he often gave away Corporate Gifts and I've stumbled on a cache of S.T. Dupont NOS lighters from 60's/70s in his wife's house. I also found 3 NOS watches, 2 ladies Omegas and a Cyma (more on them later







).

Neither my wife (710) or I have ever been smokers but I offered to flog these lighters on e$bay...expecting to get, maybe, Â£10 each.















It turns out these are the Rolls-Royce of lighters; they often go for Â£90 each...I have 4 NOS pocket ones (2 gold with genuine Crocodile sleeves).

I also have 2 enormous table top ones; very heavy; ?solid silver...I cant belive anyone uses these anymore; mind you, we haven't been to a large dinner party for years (do people still have them?). They truely are a work of art, though.

I'll post pictures if anyone is interested.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

I would be very interested to see pics please, I have a small collection of lighters, some table lighters, a few from the 1950,s and some made of brass bullet cases from around the time of the first world war, fascinating things , like watches ,they are full of minature engineering detail yet serve a practical purpose.

David.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can remember my parents having a huge table lighter that they got as a wedding present along with a pair of chrome ashtrays that were on pillars, designed to be placed next to your arm chair. My dad used to be a heavy smoker and I can still remember the stench every monday morning when my mum would clean them. I never did take up smoking, I wonder why. How things have changed.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I used to have a St Dupont lighter,it was a gift.A real heavy pocket lighter.Way too heavy for carrying in a trouser pocket or suit jacket.They are expensive,but very well built and on Par with Dunhill lighters.

Mine was stolen,in a pub a few years back.Never got around to replacing it,use a Zippo now


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to mention,Dupont are not normally solid gold.There used to be 2 versions,solid silver,and gold plate on silver.

I am a lighter fiend,please I would love to see pictures if possible.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alex, David,

Here you go. First up the table lighters...the cyclinder one is a keeper, I think. New one costs between Â£500 and Â£700


































































Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Next the pocket lighters:










Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Last of all, the odds-and-sods:










Ronson on the left; Dunhill (1957) on the right; KW (?) in foreground

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Accutron.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That cylinder is a flamethrower







.

Very nice lighters there. I make do with swan plastic refillables. No class I know but I don't keep it in a leatherette box with my fag packet and bingo marker







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't hold that cylinder lighter too close to that lovely Raketa









The pocket ones are lovely,takes me back to when I had mine.Great lighters,real quality.The way the little slide opens when you press the little button to put in a new flint is great,used to play with mine all the time,and lose the flint









First picture,lighter on left is the exact one I had


----------

